# DWA Scorpions swap for Venomous snake.



## SnakeKeeper17 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi,

I have some Scorpions that I am looking to swap for Bitis sp, and a few other vipers. I am not looking for any particular sex.

Yes, I do have a DWA. I am also experienced with venomous snakes. 

The Scorpions I am looking to swap are:

1 Androctonus mauretanicus

3 Androctonus australis Two females gravid and 1 male.

1 Androctonus bicolor Gravid

1 Parabuthus transvaalicus Gravid

Appreciate it.


----------



## SnakeKeeper17 (Apr 5, 2011)

Will swap for a Copperhead. Not fussed on which species of copperhead, they all look just as beautiful as each other.

Thanks


----------



## SnakeKeeper17 (Apr 5, 2011)

I can also add some cash to go along with the Scorpions. I am looking for Puff Adders, Rhino vipers, Gaboon vipers etc. Thanks


----------



## SnakeKeeper17 (Apr 5, 2011)

Bump up


----------



## SnakeKeeper17 (Apr 5, 2011)

Bumpy time


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Did you get my PM on how you got your licence? I sent it ages ago now and would be very greatful for any useful info. you could provide on how you house your scorpions, how you approached your local council etc.

Cheers, Callum


----------



## SnakeKeeper17 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi mate,

Sorry, don't think I got your PM. I'll send you a PM on some info now


----------



## SnakeKeeper17 (Apr 5, 2011)

Bump- will swap for arboreal viper species too. I also have quite a bit of money I can add too


----------



## SnakeKeeper17 (Apr 5, 2011)

Bump- also have £100 i could throw in. Thanks


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

To be fair mate i really doubt you are going to get anyone to swap snakes for scorps. Also with the problems that have been going on recently unless you can prove that you have a DWAL for snakes then people will be very reluctant to even deal with you.


----------



## gartergoon (Feb 2, 2011)

i dont understand that since youve had so much little interest why you dont just sell the scorps ? then you have cash to buy a snake : victory:


----------



## SnakeKeeper17 (Apr 5, 2011)

gartergoon said:


> i dont understand that since youve had so much little interest why you dont just sell the scorps ? then you have cash to buy a snake : victory:


Fair point lol


----------

